# 4 blade cupped or 3 blade?



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

You could probably see a 3-5 mph difference


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Again I say -- call Ken at propgods in Sarasota. I have a three blade on my Banshee and my buddy has a 4 blade on his - both powertech. My boat goes about 4 to 5 mph faster and they get up on plane "about" the same. To be honest, his a little better, but not much. Call Ken - you will not be sorry. My prop is a modified 3 blade powertech - with a change in the cupping and some holes drilled in it to allow it to pick up rpms faster.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If its the same pitch maybe less.


----------

